# Apisto Order Round II



## MatPat

I know a few of you were interested in ordering some more Apistos. I believe Janina was also interested in some so I contacted Larry. If we ae interested in ordering from him for the January meeting, we need to let him know by the 25th of January for delivery by the 28th.

Here is the listing again:

Double red cacatuoides $15.00/pr.
Orange flash cacatuoides $15.00/pr
White cacatuoides $30.00/pr
viejita II $20.00/pr
hongsloi $8.00ea

I am really amazed at how Damon's A. viejita II colored up. They look great! You can see his post with a pic here: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=12122

Maybe we can get Wayne to post a pic of his Whites and Sandy to post a pic of her Orange Flash. The Orange Flash looked the best of all the fish when they arrived. I imagine they have colored up nicely also.

Also, we should be able to get some adult pairs of A. cacautoides "Triple Red" ($12) and some A. sp. Inca non-sexable ($4) locally from Dave Cook, if he still has them. The Incas were non sexable a month ago so they should be sexable now and the price may have gone up a bit 

Here is a good link to pics of the A. sp. "inca": 
http://aquazonie.free.fr/les%20nouveautes/inka/articleinca.htm

If there is enough interest, we can order these for the January meeting but I don't have any problem waiting until the February meeting so some folks can recover from the holidays and I can get used to the new baby


----------



## Simpte 27

I want a trio of Viejita this time (2 females 1 male).


----------



## MatPat

I will more than likely get 4 female borellis with this order since one of my females turned out to be a male! He was colored like a female for the first day or so but is definately a male now. I have read bout Apistos doing this to avoid being bullied bu the dominant male in the tank.


----------



## NemoGirl

I'll give the picture taking a try here... don't expect
much! 


















Ok, I'll use the thumbnail for showing the others. You 
have the choice of enlarging or not then. Here's
a pic of the two of them, the female is peeking out in this one....









And a pic so you can get the general idea where they
hang out, in the lower left corner of the tank.


----------



## NemoGirl

Forgot to add, I would like to get more of them,
or a different type of them, but probably am
limited to just this pair due to tank size. They
might not like sharing a 30 gal with another
pair of rams...

Damon, yours are looking so good!!!


----------



## endlerman

Are the German Blue Rams available?


----------



## MatPat

I'm not sure as of right now, are your's doing OK? 

I know someone in GCAS breeds them but I can't remember who right now. Maybe Jim will chime in. I'm pretty sure he got some earlier in the year from a local source.


----------



## endlerman

All of the Apistos are doing great. I'm interested in some more female blue rams. From what I understand, a person needs quite a few(females) for them to breed. Any input would be appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## MatPat

I know with the Apistos, the males are polygamous and prefer to mate with more than one female. Trios are recommended and more probably would be good as long as you have the space in the tank. 

I just looked it up the Rams and according to my Baensch Aquarium Atlas (which calls them Papiliochromis ramirezi) they are "A very tolerant family, apt to from pairs but without a clear-cut division of roles." Not sure if you will need more females, but I guess it won't hurt 

If we can't find any more locally, I will ask Larry about sending some more when we place our next order!


----------



## molurus73

Karen Mitchell. I think that is her name. In the GCAS. I got some from her earlier and they bred like rabbits. Actually had three pairs laying eggs at the same time. Little bastards. Kept tearing up plants to make a place for the eggs. Never made any attempt to keep any. These discus are enough of a handful.


----------



## Simpte 27

Off the topic a bit but how are the discus fry going? I want some!!!!!!!


----------



## Simpte 27

Any word on the secod order? I am so ready


----------



## endlerman

Hey Matt, I was wondering if it was possible to get one male white cacatuoide?

Wayne


----------



## MatPat

Is anyone other than Damon amd Wayne ready for another Apisto order? I could use another male borelli and a few more females.


----------



## NemoGirl

I want another pair, Matt! You rat!

Wonder what I could get for my un-technical 29-H setup?


----------



## MatPat

I emailed Larry so I will post his availability list once I hear back from him. We could probably order them for this coming weekend but we would have to move fast! Larry would need to know by Tuesday what we wanted since he doesn't feed them for 3 days prior to shipping to keep them. 

Jim and I visited Monfort Aquarium after the swap meet today (along with about every other LFS in the Cinci area) and they had a nice pair of A. cacatuoides "Orange" in one of the tanks. If I would have had one of my 10g tanks set up properly, I would've gotten them but I prefer not to mix different species of cacatuoides in the same tank.


----------



## MatPat

I spoke to Larry this morning and he has the same Apistos available as before. Here's a refresher:

Double red cacatuoides $15.00/pr.
Orange flash cacatuoides $15.00/pr
White cacatuoides $30.00/pr
viejita II $20.00/pr
hongsloi $8.00ea (unsexed as of 2 months ago)

As I mentioned before, Monford Aquarium (Erik's relative's shop) has a pair of nice A. cacatuiodes "Orange" for $19.99 and the male is beautiful! I don't remember which of the shops we were in yesterday but I think A&E had some A. viejita in stock. I don't remember the price but it should be close to Larry's price without the shipping. I may have even seen the Viejitsa at the swap meet yesterday??? Maybe Jim's memory is a bit better than mine 

Just let me know what you are interested in and I will get in touch with Larry and work out the specifics.


----------



## Simpte 27

A trio of Viejita II for me


----------



## Simpte 27

Make that a trio and a pair. Had some casualties last night when daughter overfed tank....................  Lost 2 angels also.


----------



## MatPat

Here is the Apisto order as of today. I need to let Larry know by tomorrow (Wednesday at the latest) so if you are interested, please chime in and let me know. 

Damon - 1pr of A. viejita II, 1 Trio of A. viejita II
Matt - 2 A. borelli "Opal" females
Wayne - 1 A. cacautuoides "white" male
Sandy - ?


----------



## Simpte 27

Sounds right to me


----------



## endlerman

Yes, Matt I still want the white male. And if anyone would like some angels, I"ve got em. The size varies from a dime to a quarter -for a dollar a piece. Blacks, Golds, and black & silver mixtures. Also have some busheynose sps-inch to inch and a half-$2. I'm also working on on some long finned rosey barbs. Great algae eaters and bigger than the typical rosy barb. Just have fry for a $1 piece -really can't sex them yet. 

Wayne


----------



## Simpte 27

Hmm....I wonder what a black and koi mix would get???


----------



## MatPat

I emailed Larry our order on Monday and I have yet to hear back from him so it looks unlikely that our order will ship tomorrow. Sorry for the bad news and I will try and contact Larry again early next week.


----------



## endlerman

Oh well, Larry's been pretty good to us so far. The wait might be positive anyhow. The color on the male opels gets better looking everyday. Been trying to figure out the mating ritual and am at a loss so far. The females have their territories prettymuch staked out. Just waiting for eggs to appear. How's the yours doing Matt? and your angels also? I've got plenty of aquarisol -if you need some and also have some tetracycline. Oh, and here's a question I'd like to ask of you all. Which do you think is a better way to go?Preventive medical maintenance for plants and fish? Or just deal with it as it comes and goes? ?


----------



## MatPat

I figure I would give Larry some time. It is possible that he is on vacation or travelling for work. 

Tha mating ritual on Apistos is pretty simple. The female will turn bright yellow when she is ready. I have had two or more females turn bright yellow at one time in my 75g and usually get eggs shortly afterwards. I have a pair of Double Reds in my 5g right now. The female has beeen ready for about two weeks but the male doesn't seem too interested. Maybe this is how it goes with pairs since most Apistos prefer harems. My borellis aren't doing anything as of yet. I think they may still be too young. 

The Angels look bad and I don't think it is ich. I have had the water around 86 for the past two weeks and added salt so the ich should have ran it's cycle by now. Plants aren't affected by the salt as of yet. 

I posted a few pics on here and one guy thinks it is a viral infection. I am leaning towards that and have not begun any antifungal treatments as of yet. I'm not sure what to use for an antifungal and if an antifungal doesn't work, it is probably viral so they will have it until it cures itself or they die! Kinda morbid, I know.

Not much preventative maintenance stuff you can do for plants other than feed them and give them enough light. For the fish, I've never had any problems with them until I got the Peruvian Altums. With planted tanks, it is always said that happy plants makes for happy fish and I have found that to be very true up until now.


----------



## Simpte 27

Ich cannot run its lefecycle at 88 degrees Matt


----------



## JRJ

Matt,

I just noticed this post and that your Peruvian "Altums" are sick. Two of mine had some type of malady, which I thought was flukes and for which I treated them. Nothing seemed to work. I took a really close look at it and I finally decided it was tuberculosis or some other virus and uthenized them. The third one has never had any symptoms and is still OK.


----------



## MatPat

Larry was sick with the flu last week. He can ship any day this week except for Friday. I would prefer to contact him tomorrow so he doesn't feed the fish before shipping them.

Russ, did your Angels look like these?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=13606

I'm treating them for fungus right now but if that doesn't work I guess I will keep them until they either die or get better


----------



## Simpte 27

Wayne. I'm going Angel crazy!! I'll take 4 blacks. Larger if available as mine are over a quarter size. Don't want any bullying between them.


----------



## JRJ

Matt,

Yes, it looked like that, but I have to say, yours look worse. Maybe the treatment was working and I didn't have to give them the guillotine. I was using Metronidazole and later, a bath in Clout. It does look like tumors to me, however, so I'd say it's a virus.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

Matt - are you using the Maracyn Plus? Going strong with it?


----------



## MatPat

I couldn't find the Maracyn Plus around here. I'm using TriSulfa instead. If that doesn't work, I will either make the trip south or order some Maracyn Plus online. Considering the truck's mileage and gas prices and the cost of shipping it would probably end up the same price either way 

The only thing I have noticed about the treatment is there is some red poop in the bottom of the tank! Not sure if this is a side effect of the meds or maybe something internal also. I would have never noticed it in the planted tank. I guess that is one good reason for a bare bottom Q-tank.


----------



## endlerman

Matt - I've got the heaters you wanted. Damon wants some angels. Maybe, we can get together soon. Preventive Maintenance might be a good topic for one of the meetings. Seems like I could use some input as to when and how much. Hospital tanks, Plants carrying ich, methyl blue, and aquari-sol have been in our conversations a lot lately. Oh Yeah and I still want the white male. lol
Wayne


----------



## MatPat

Good deal on the heaters! I ordered the Apistos and Larry will have them to my place by Friday. I can bring them your way on Friday and pick up the heaters if that sounds good.


----------



## MatPat

I moved the Angels to a 10g Q-tank and they are clearing up! Only two have visible spots on them now and they are beginning their fourth day of Mardel's Trisulfa...1 tablet per 10g. If they do not clear by Friday, I will give them another 5 days worth of treatment. 

Russ if they do all clear up I will sell you a couple of them. I don't think I need 9 of them in my 75g tank. However, I would like to make sure they are clear of any fungus and maybe have a couple pair off first


----------



## Simpte 27

OK off topic (like this thread is still about the order anyways!) but when did we get the logo? Did I miss an email? I saw the webpage but thats it.


----------



## MatPat

I think Erik had it in his sig yesterday or the day before. Hard to remember as days seem to be running together here lately!  He has made some good progress on the website also and hoepfully will share that with everyone real soon!


----------

